# [EVDL] EVLN: Mercedes electric Citan city van r:100mi ts:80mph



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 13 Feb 2012 at 3:37, brucedp wrote:
> 
> > Nissan-Renault are already linked by the development of
> > the Smart Fortwo, which will also boast an electric variant.
> ...


----------

